# 2011 Evo, Union Force SL bindings



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Guys I was just wonderin if this is a good set up for me. This will be my second year riding and I want to start riding more park. My first board was a Burton Bullet, and the guy at the local shop told me i cant go wrong with a Neversummer. Just wondering what you think.


----------



## BoardTheEast (Aug 5, 2010)

Thatd be dirty as hell. But very costly.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

I already have the bindings got them last year for $150 End Of the year sale! As for the board the guy at my local shop said he would sell me one for $465. so it would be a little cheaper than MSPR $489. I am debating on if i should pull the trigger.


----------



## BoardTheEast (Aug 5, 2010)

Definately pull it. And you got a nasty deal on those bindings.


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

definetly do it!!!! im just like you. I had the burton bullet last year and this season is going to be my second year. I got into park last year with the bullet and tried my friends revolver. it makes a huge difference. its much lighter and a fun to ride. I just bought one a couple months ago so im ready for the snow!


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah I ordered it cant wait to get it now i just have to decide if i want the white or the black deck. Im thinking white. cause i have white and red forces. I havent seen them in person yet. any thoughts on which one looks better?


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

So it is way lighter than a bullet? because my board was a damn brick attached to my legs and i hated that.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The bullet is a p.o.s.

You're gonna love your new stick


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Local shop said it could be here next week it in a few. He is getting a shipment in from ns next week but he dosnt no what will be in it. And he is getting another in a few weeks. Just can't wait to get it. And then get snow!


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i should have gotten a ns evo but my shop didnt have one cause some momma's boy got it. i ended up with a ride dh2 with some forces. just to let you know im jealous.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Well thanks for letting me no. I'm sure other people will like it to that is why I just purchased a bike lock to lock that shit up. Don't need any haters taken my new ride!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

anybody else see a concern having freeride bindings on a park/jib stick? sure ive heard that both the force sls and evo are great, but they seem to be at opposite ends of the boarding spectrum.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I got the bindings for 150$ and that's why they will be on the board. Not gonna shell out even more cash for park bindings. Doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## DimeK2 (Sep 7, 2010)

dude i rock the forces and im a park person and they are perfect. you have a nasty setup have fun with it

im getting the rome 390 boss though... had to join the bandwagon just too much hype xD


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

DimeK2 said:


> dude i rock the forces and im a park person and they are perfect. you have a nasty setup have fun with it
> 
> im getting the rome 390 boss though... had to join the bandwagon just too much hype xD


I am totally with you bro. Non of the stores have any med size rome atm, they get sold out so damn quickly. At least its giving me time to decide on 390 Boss or 390... Um.. tough choice..


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe a stupid ? But what's the difference in the 390 to the 390 boss


----------



## DimeK2 (Sep 7, 2010)

haha bro no worries i was wondering the same thing for so long but i did a little research

the 390 boss has something called the "Yes, I Cant InBase System" which is has 3 different canting options. pretty much for more comfort with a wide stance and it puts added pressure over the nose and tail which makes presses and slayin the park that much easier as well as increasing stability when you're charging. basically the boss is just more customizable. from what i hear it takes a bit to set up, not just a pop on the deck and go type of binding. im sure the extra time for the setup is well worth it.

the targas are sick though either option makes me jealous. hope he appreciates that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

crazyface said:


> anybody else see a concern having freeride bindings on a park/jib stick? sure ive heard that both the force sls and evo are great, but they seem to be at opposite ends of the boarding spectrum.


Not really at all. To be completely Honest, the only mtn/freeride binding that Union makes is the Force MC. Take a side flex of the SL highback and you'll get it. Its up there with the softest highbacks that are not urethane. It is still rock solid for you heelside turns though. 

My friend rode my SubPop with SL's all last season and he loved em. Buyin them from me in fact.


----------

